# Factors That Influence Bird Migration



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2018)

The most obvious bird migration that I notice where I live are the large number of Canadian Geese, I'll see dozens of them in certain open areas sometimes snuggled in the fallen snow.  Listening to them and watching them fly overhead on a brisk snowy winter's day is always entertaining.  More about why birds migrate here.  



> Bird migration may be one of the true  wonders of the world. One reason for this is that there are 10,600 known  species of birds, although most don’t take flight for the purpose of  relocating in one fantastic commute for thousands of miles. Only about  15 percent of the total bird population worldwide commit themselves to  these annual aerial expeditions.
> 
> How do they know when to go? How do they know where to go? One simple  explanation for why they fly is that, like creatures confined to the  ground, food is a driving compulsion, but also, in the  sustenance-seeking pursuit, wise energy consumption is paramount.  Interestingly, birds can sleep as they fly, which explains how many are able to travel so far in such short periods.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 3, 2018)

We  have   Peacocks   here in  this area.  So beautiful  when  they  spread  their  tail  feathers.

But  sometimes  they can be pests !  They  eat  some  flowers  and are not too sanitary  when they defecate.  UGH !


----------



## Don M. (Oct 3, 2018)

Flocks of Geese flying South seems to be the Best indicator of Winter really approaching...those birds are more reliable than Any human forecasters...IMO.  We still have quite a few hummingbirds visiting our feeders, so hopefully the cold weather is still weeks away.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2018)

WE have a lot of Canada geese here..but they are sedentary, they don't migrate....

here's some pics I've taken of the Canada Geese in the lakes and rivers near us....


----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2018)

And aren’t they just beautiful ? :smug1:



We get a huge flock of grackles each autumn. Perhaps 2 to 3 thousand of them. 
I have also seen migrating butterflies land here as well as evening grosbeaks

This is an evening grosbeak


----------

